# J. Edwards and Communion



## zsmcd (Sep 21, 2016)

I am writing a paper for a class on the World of Jonathan Edwards and I am trying to think through a thesis involving the whole halfway covenant controversy, J. Edwards' understanding of church membership, and his view of the participants of the Lords Supper. 

Any suggestions as far as books/journal articles/etc. go - to help me get my thesis together and do some research?

So far I have his _Works_ from Banner of Truth, _A Life_ by Marsden, and McDermott's work on his theology. I can't seem to find a copy of Gerstner's work on his theology in my school's library, so I may need to purchase that one or find someone to borrow it from.


----------



## earl40 (Sep 21, 2016)

It has been a while since I read this so maybe this will help.

http://www.midamerica.edu/uploads/files/pdf/journal/14-strange.pdf


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 21, 2016)

earl40 said:


> It has been a while since I read this so maybe this will help.
> 
> http://www.midamerica.edu/uploads/files/pdf/journal/14-strange.pdf



Perfect, thank you!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 21, 2016)

Iain Murray wrote a helpful bio on JE. You might also visit the JE page at edwards.yale.edu, as it is searchable and includes nearly his entire corpus (which quite eclipses the 2 vol. BOT edition).


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 22, 2016)

Does anyone know where I may be able to access Iain Murray's biography and John Gerstner's work on his theology?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 22, 2016)

zsmcd said:


> Does anyone know where I may be able to access Iain Murray's biography and John Gerstner's work on his theology?



Jonathan Edwards: A New Biography, by Iain Murray is available at https://www.amazon.com/Jonathan-Edwards-Biography-Iain-Murray/dp/0851514944

The Rational Biblical Theology of Jonathan Edwards, by John Gerstner, is available at https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B000J0UD6C/ref=mw_dp_olp?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Hope this helps.


----------



## zsmcd (Sep 22, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Jonathan Edwards: A New Biography, by Iain Murray is available at https://www.amazon.com/Jonathan-Edwa.../dp/0851514944
> 
> The Rational Biblical Theology of Jonathan Edwards, by John Gerstner, is available at https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B000...&condition=all
> 
> Hope this helps.



I meant to access and read for free online - via an online library or something 

But I probably will just go ahead and purchase the bio.


----------

